

Ask HN: Recommendations for website monitoring tools - tow21

Having been burnt this week by portions of our website going dark, and us not noticing for several hours, I'm after a service to do periodic health checks of our website; check various pages are up &#38; serving appropriate content; then email/SMS me if not.<p>A quick google offers no end of people offering such services, but I can't find any useful comparisons of features or reliability, so I thought I'd try the combined wisdom of HN.<p>From my brief review http://siteimprove.co.uk look fairly reputable, but a touch more expensive than I'd expected.<p>Personally, UK-based sites are preferred, but I'm interested in all recommendations.
======
arien
You could try something like Nagios: <http://www.nagios.org/>. It's not a
remote service, you have to install and configure it, but it's wonderful.

~~~
tow21
I certainly want to work up to something like that, but at the moment I have
enough on my plate!

I really want something reliable where I can just pay someone to do this for
me, so I don't have to worry about it.

